# Paying Mexican Utility bills



## Mallard

Hi - I have bought a condo in Puerto Aventuras and I am not sure how I pay the utility bills the six months a year I am back in Canada.

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

Mallard said:


> Hi - I have bought a condo in Puerto Aventuras and I am not sure how I pay the utility bills the six months a year I am back in Canada.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know about Puerto Aventuras. In Guadalajara, you can pay electricity and cable bills on line. I don't know about water but probably it can be paid on line as well. I pay water a year in advance. That might also be a solution for you. In fact you could probably just pay all of them in advance for the 6 months you are out of the country.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Mallard said:


> Hi - I have bought a condo in Puerto Aventuras and I am not sure how I pay the utility bills the six months a year I am back in Canada.
> 
> Thanks


I pay my electric bill several thousand pesos deposit at the window at CFE and forget about it for months. I never had any luck with their on line payment in Mexicali so gave up on it. If I go to a CFE payment center in central Mexico away from where my house is I wait at the window with an old bill they scan and they tell me my status or print out an account statement at the Cajera Automatica in their lobby. When away only the refridgerator and central alarm are on, and I have guests stay the weekend on occasion. I once did get a notice from CFE that said "This house is vacant" taped to my mail box from a CFE inspector so I turned the refridgerator on again as I was told that is a bad thing for them to do if you want to sell your house in the future. My water bill I pay it every 3 or 4 months and they never have cut it off yet, it is very small usually.


----------



## Longford

I don't know with certainty, but in communities where there are OXXO convenience stores ... can't you pay your utility, telephone, cable and maybe other "utility" bills at one of the store branches?


----------



## makaloco

AlanMexicali said:


> I once did get a notice from CFE that said "This house is vacant" taped to my mail box from a CFE inspector


Good grief … might as well post a sign that says "burglars and squatters welcome"!

Other options used by people I know:
* if you have a Mexican bank account, set up auto bill pay
* arrange for a friend or property manager to handle bills in your absence


----------



## AlanMexicali

makaloco said:


> Good grief … might as well post a sign that says "burglars and squatters welcome"!
> 
> Other options used by people I know:
> * if you have a Mexican bank account, set up auto bill pay
> * arrange for a friend or property manager to handle bills in your absence


Luckily I showed up a few days after that notice. I don´t no why they like taping forms to mailboxes here instead of stuffing it in the mailbox. Now I have a friend who lives a couple of blocks away to take care of the place as I rarely get back there this year. He pays the water bill every couple of months and keeps the house and garden clean. One time I came there and the valve in the downstairs bedroom toilet was leaking and causes a bit of a flood problem.

The central alarm does a great job keeping burglars out of the house and the nieghbors also help me out.


----------



## pappabee

Something to remember in Mexico regarding utility bills. First of all there is no excuse like "I didn't get my bill" or "I had a question about my bill". If you don't pay it on time or make arraignments with the utility the service will be shut off.

I have found, both for myself and many friends, that having a auto bill pay at my Mexican bank works best. BBVA will do an auto pay at no charge. 

Remember the KISS theory "Keep it simple sir" (adjusted for this site)


----------



## AlanMexicali

Longford said:


> I don't know with certainty, but in communities where there are OXXO convenience stores ... can't you pay your utility, telephone, cable and maybe other "utility" bills at one of the store branches?


Yes you can for a small fee but only if the due date has not come and gone. After that date you have to go the the CFE to pay.


----------



## Mr Wahoo

Mallard said:


> Hi - I have bought a condo in Puerto Aventuras and I am not sure how I pay the utility bills the six months a year I am back in Canada.
> 
> Thanks


In Rosarito, I have a service that handles all my bills, Including Fidecomiso and property taxes, for a small yearly fee. This way, they are never late. Just set up bill pay to their account, and deposit as needed.


----------



## Mallard

*Thanks*

Thanks for the suggestions. Greatly appreciated.


----------

